#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which book made into a movie disappointed you the most?

## Shana

Hey folks,
I'm an avid reader and most of the time the most best selling books get turned into movies or series.
And till now, I've felt like some movies look like nothing compared to the original books or they may have disappointed you seriously somehow.
My list includes, Harry Potter series, Maze Runner and The Golden Compass.
Those movies were alright for those who have never read the books. But the readers realize how much the movie is different and how they've spoiled the concept.

Which movie adaptations disappointed you the most?

----------


## Karikaalan

I can't say disappointed. But I have felt that it is too distracted. For example consider "the shining" novel written by Stephen king . It was interesting to me. When Stanley cubrick announced that he is going to make a film out of the shining , Stephen king was excited and happy. But the next week Stanley cubrick said to the media that writing by Stephen king was very weak. He didn't take Stephen king in screenplay too.. he joined with another writer. 
What I understood is, film is a visual medium and we can't show all the character description and characters internal world in sentences like in a novel. There have been new scenes added in many adopted films to just show the characterization of the particular character. Some films ignore some facts because it cannot be shown visually.. finally end up with a film that is vastly deviated from the original novel.

----------


## Shana

> I can't say disappointed. But I have felt that it is too distracted. For example consider "the shining" novel written by Stephen king . It was interesting to me. When Stanley cubrick announced that he is going to make a film out of the shining , Stephen king was excited and happy. But the next week Stanley cubrick said to the media that writing by Stephen king was very weak. He didn't take Stephen king in screenplay too.. he joined with another writer. 
> What I understood is, film is a visual medium and we can't show all the character description and characters internal world in sentences like in a novel. There have been new scenes added in many adopted films to just show the characterization of the particular character. Some films ignore some facts because it cannot be shown visually.. finally end up with a film that is vastly deviated from the original novel.


That must have been a bummer for King.
Anyway even though they don't show every intricate detail, at least they could keep the main concept in the movie. If I start listing all the confusions and disappointments happened in those movies, I won't be able to finish anytime soon.
For example in the book, Voldemort finally dies *as a normal mortal* after all the Horcruxes are destroyed. *That scene* in the book was emphasized to say that Voldy wanted to be superior to muggles and all other wizards, but at last, he dies in the way he hates the most-as a mortal. But in the movie, they HAD to spoil the concept by making Voldy's skin fly away and so on to make it extraordinary. Why do they have to do that?

----------


## Karikaalan

> That must have been a bummer for King.
> Anyway even though they don't show every intricate detail, at least they could keep the main concept in the movie. If I start listing all the confusions and disappointments happened in those movies, I won't be able to finish anytime soon.
> For example in the book, Voldemort finally dies *as a normal mortal* after all the Horcruxes are destroyed. *That scene* in the book was emphasized to say that Voldy wanted to be superior to muggles and all other wizards, but at last, he dies in the way he hates the most-as a mortal. But in the movie, they HAD to spoil the concept by making Voldy's skin fly away and so on to make it extraordinary. Why do they have to do that?


Is that so? It's not fair right!!!

----------


## Shana

> Is that so? It's not fair right!!!


 Talk about not being fair. If you even type the differences between HP movies and books, you'll have the server busted!
Harry-Potter-kills-Voldemort-book-movie-comparison.jpg

----------


## Karikaalan

> Talk about not being fair. If you even type the differences between HP movies and books, you'll have the server busted!
> Harry-Potter-kills-Voldemort-book-movie-comparison.jpg


You have introduced me a new problem to learn about. Thanks

----------


## Shana

> You have introduced me a new problem to learn about. Thanks


Seems so! It's surprising that no one here noticed the differences before...

----------


## Karikaalan

> Seems so! It's surprising that no one here noticed the differences before...


The problem is I have not read harry potter novel. Your reading and film watching is really inspiring. It is better that people like you should come in to filmmaking.

----------


## Assassin

> Hey folks,
> I'm an avid reader and most of the time the most best selling books get turned into movies or series.
> And till now, I've felt like some movies look like nothing compared to the original books or they may have disappointed you seriously somehow.
> My list includes, Harry Potter series, Maze Runner and The Golden Compass.
> Those movies were alright for those who have never read the books. But the readers realize how much the movie is different and how they've spoiled the concept.
> 
> Which movie adaptations disappointed you the most?


I can say that directors can't satisfied a book reader by their movies. Because the detailed discrption can't be covered up totally in movies. Like you said I didn't read harry potter books before i watch the movie, after I seen the movie I had a chance to read the book. Then I realize disapoidisated the movies are... Only very few directors satisfy the readers.

----------


## Shana

> I can say that directors can't satisfied a book reader by their movies. Because the detailed discrption can't be covered up totally in movies. Like you said I didn't read harry potter books before i watch the movie, after I seen the movie I had a chance to read the book. Then I realize disapoidisated the movies are... Only very few directors satisfy the readers.


Yeah..the details can't be covered up. that doesn't mean they've got to forgo all the crucial details and cover them up or modify the whole story into something else.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hey folks,
> I'm an avid reader and most of the time the most best selling books get turned into movies or series.
> And till now, I've felt like some movies look like nothing compared to the original books or they may have disappointed you seriously somehow.
> My list includes, Harry Potter series, Maze Runner and The Golden Compass.
> Those movies were alright for those who have never read the books. But the readers realize how much the movie is different and how they've spoiled the concept.
> 
> Which movie adaptations disappointed you the most?


Hey Shana 

Watch the movie adaptation.. it is a story about adapting a book to screenplay

----------


## Shana

> Hey Shana 
> 
> Watch the movie adaptation.. it is a story about adapting a book to screenplay


On my bucket list! Would watch it soon! 
Seems like a good plot!

----------

